# Plastic Ammo For Safe Fun



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Barnett Plastic Ammo is good for learning how to shoot and when houses are close, this ammo does not fly very far so it is more controllable in a variety of shooting situations.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Barnett Plastic Ammo 3/8.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

How heavy are they compared to a 3\8 steel ball?

I use a rubber eraser cut in cubes and corners rounded off by rubbing.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> How heavy are they compared to a 3\8 steel ball?
> 
> I use a rubber eraser cut in cubes and corners rounded off by rubbing.


They are virtually weightless so close shooting is better and light to medium power or pull for this plastic type ammo.


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't they ricochete if they don't penetrate what your shooting at?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

SlinginDylan said:


> Don't they ricochete if they don't penetrate what your shooting at?


They do but not with the same weight, speed and force that steel has but no matter what one is shooting with they and the spectators ought to also have eye protection. And they won't break your neighbors windo if one should get away. Thats all.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

You've given me a good idea. I'm going to look for some 1\2inch plastic bead, they are cheap. Can use them indoors for shooting.

BTW, I have a few plastic bb's! Let me try that first....


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jack that is a great idea and if I could find them in yellow they could be spoted easily in the grass. I will check at Hobby Lobby where a big sack of plastic beads might be cheap.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> You've given me a good idea. I'm going to look for some 1\2inch plastic bead, they are cheap. Can use them indoors for shooting.
> 
> BTW, I have a few plastic bb's! Let me try that first....


Hey Jack check this out, I think I will go for it, it's cheap, well maby I'm cheap.









*Plastic Faceted Bead Value Pack*
sku# 183335Price: $2.47 Description Create your own necklace, bracelet and much more with these Faceted Beads. The beads are 10 millimeters or approximately 3/8" in size. There are approximately 170 pieces per package.


----------

